# Winter and chickens



## chickenkeeperann50 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi this is the first year I have had chickens and the first winter I live in the uk and have a large walk in coop , can I please ask do they stop laying in winter , also due to the uk winter weather the coop can be rather muddy is this a problem I just worry they rant getting the correct care thank you all advise is welcome


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The mud would be a concern since it means the ground is wet. Cold and wet can be as damaging to chickens as it can be to us humans. 

Winter does mean a massive slowing down or cessation in laying for many breeds. This is the season where they build themselves back up for the coming reproductive period in Spring.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Depending on your plan of keeping the chickens you can turn a light on and stimulate the laying. Just remember that it will in fact shorten the lifespan of your chickens. I light my coop, still have eggs coming. But I also cull birds at 2 years and have a constant fresh cycle going
As for the mud you can add in some leaf litter and yard scraps, wood shavings and such. Build a deep litter there and enjoy all the benefits of it.


----------



## chickenkeeperann50 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi thank you what is leaf litter n yard scraps I am sorry I don't understnd that here in the UK x


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Why is your coop muddy? Is it because its lower than the surrounding ground? You will need to try and fix that. Either add more dirt or put in floor. If there is a lot of rain you might even have to install gutters.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Any thing from the yard that falls off the trees of the grass.. Anything organic. The goal is to have a working compost heap inside the coop to help eat the poo an promote bugs developing for forage and such


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

robin416 said:


> The mud would be a concern since it means the ground is wet. Cold and wet can be as damaging to chickens as it can be to us humans.
> 
> Winter does mean a massive slowing down or cessation in laying for many breeds. This is the season where they build themselves back up for the coming reproductive period in Spring.


we put hay or straw down on the floor for out turkeys pen
it has a sand floor but can get muddy when it rains often


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

My run has clay dirt. All that's left after they worked up all the grass over the summer. Ground freezes concrete hard. I rake their run out often. Their run is roofed, screened in, the North side is boarded up with plywood for the winter and I have wrapped the South and East side with plastic (West side is against the coop). There are air gaps to allow ventilation though. This is the 3rd winter their run has been set up like this. Been okay so far. Just looking for new things to entertain them on those long winter days they're stuck inside. Hung a small mirror up today.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

7chicks said:


> My run has clay dirt. All that's left after they worked up all the grass over the summer. Ground freezes concrete hard. I rake their run out often. Their run is roofed, screened in, the North side is boarded up with plywood for the winter and I have wrapped the South and East side with plastic (West side is against the coop). There are air gaps to allow ventilation though. This is the 3rd winter their run has been set up like this. Been okay so far. Just looking for new things to entertain them on those long winter days they're stuck inside. Hung a small mirror up today.


can you let them out into the yard when your home?
if there is deep snow we shovel them a few paths & throw a little scratch down, that gets them out of the coop fast


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

Mine have slowed production quite a bit in the cold snap weeks. I even winterized it with tarps and boards but no heater.


----------

